# maple tea box fro mike 1950



## davduckman2010 (Sep 14, 2014)

got back to town today and found this tea box I bought from mike for my mother . its totally stunning big leaf maple expert craftsmanship beutifull wood thanks mike she will love this another fine box from mike for here collectionduck

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 14, 2014)

Cool design! My fingers hurt just thinking about sanding out all those grooves....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2014)

That's nice! I really like that design Mike. It's got slight oriental flair to it - way cool. Your mom will love that for sure. You're a good son Duck.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Cool design! My fingers hurt just thinking about sanding out all those grooves....



I wonder if he used sandpaper over a sponge? Nah. His fingers have sanded untold square feet of odd-shaped drywall that the sander couldn't get in - that box was no challenge for him.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 14, 2014)

Sweet! I hope my mom doesn't get wind of this... That could lead to Mike making more boxes!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 14, 2014)

That is a stunning box ! Nice work n congrats Duck !!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks all It was really all @DKMD 's fault. Last batch he said coves would look good all the was to bottom-so here it is. Sanding??? It is weird. The bit turns one way on bottom of groove and the other on top-creates a line in the center. Product of the high figure. Just use a very small last pass with router. Sand after a couple coats of finish. Solves most of it-well except on right side of lid in pic. When you get just the right angle there is a line in center where bit changes directions. Machining and sanding very figured BLM has it's challenges sometimes.....................

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 15, 2014)

Beautiful aesthetic design Mike. The three D effect in that wood is fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

